# Virgil - 4yrs old



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

More so just out of curiosity, since I'm not that educated in GSD conformation.



















Also, I have his pedigree -- if any of you can look at it and explain it to me (the good, the bad, the ugly?) 

Virgil Vom Haus Rentz - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Anyone?

Also, I know he's still a bit chunky, but no where near as bad as he was when I got him a few months ago!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I think he's beautiful... I don't really understand how to read a pedigree and figure out what is good or bad, but i do like him.


----------

